# Vehicle Brochures



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

Can anybody tell me if there is a market for vehicle brochures I have found two on is for a 1969 Pontiac the other is for a 1969 Ford and a 1967 Ford exterior color selection. These are not vehicle spacific they show as far as I know all of the models that they offered that year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Vechile Brochures*

ve'chile'  French for car. :mrgreen:


----------



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry for the missed spelling on vehicle


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No apology necessary, I was just being a smart ass. I should be the one apologizing. :wink:


----------

